# Karazhan Questreihe



## Flipside (12. August 2008)

Grüß euch zusammen,

mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage!
Ich hab mich mit meinem Schurken mal wieder eingeloggt und wollt den mal wieder etwas weitermachen. Sprich Epiq usw..

Jetzt sah ich, das ich damals bei der Karazhan Questsreihe, wohl anscheinend die falsche genommen habe.
Als Schurke ein Siegel mit Zaubertreffern, naja.....des braucht der net wirklich *g*

Wie kann ich das korrigieren? Questreihe abbrechen? Ruf habe ich da bereits glaub wohlwollend.


Danke euch schonmal für den Support!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. August 2008)

Frag nen GM der macht das - eigentlich.


----------



## Matago (12. August 2008)

Hallöchen,

gibt nur eine Möglichkeit du musst, deinen Ruf bei dem Violleten Siegel
auf ehrfürchtig pushen, dann kannst du den Ring gegen Zahlung von
glaub ich 50 Gold tauschen.

Der GM wird dir sicherlich nicht helfen. da es ja eine möglichkeit gibt
den Ring zu tauschen und diese Gold kostet.

So long


----------



## Flipside (12. August 2008)

Grüßt euch!

Danke für den Tipp!
Ich werde es so machen, Ruf pushen und dann Ring eintauschen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (12. August 2008)

du kannst aber trotzdem nen GM fragen. Sofern er einen guten Tag hat wird er dich bitten diesen Ring zu vernichten und dir die Questreihe dann nochmal freischalten und du bekommst noch das G von der q ^^ War damals bei meinem Mage auch so und auch letztens bei unserem MT der den falschen HDZ Ring bekommen hat.


----------



## Gangbo (13. August 2008)

das ganze ist mir mit meinem jäger auch vor kurzem passiert
werd mal einen gm ansprechen und ansonsten einfach abwarten müssen


----------



## Gangbo (13. August 2008)

das ganze ist mir mit meinem jäger auch vor kurzem passiert
werd mal einen gm ansprechen und ansonsten einfach abwarten müssen


----------



## siqq (13. August 2008)

gm anschreiben, die tauschen den normalerweise anstandslos.
musst halt lieb fragen (;


----------



## GobliN (13. August 2008)

Bluepost:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...49300&sid=3


----------



## SKOO23 (14. August 2008)

Ich hab am Anfang auch fälschlicherweise den falschen Ring gewählt, weil ich nicht richtig gelesen habe. Hab ein Ticket mit einer ordentlichen und nachvollziehbaren Begründung geschrieben und keine 10 Minuten später war die Sache gelöst. Also alles in allem mit einer plausiblen Begründung kein Problem!


----------

